# Looking for a handgun



## Steven/PA (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I came across this forum in my search for a handgun. I own a few firearms already, but no handguns. I have been interested in getting a concealed carry weapon and a home defensive/range handgun. I am torn on which application of handgun I am wanting first. I do not have any personal experience with any brands and am trying to figure out what I need to go rent at the range and try to shoot. As with anything you can spend tons of money on a gun, but I am looking to try to keep it no higher than $450. Doesn't mean that the gun has to cost that much, but I do not want it to go higher than that. I always hear about the big brands like Glock, Smith & Wesson, Springfield, etc...what should I be looking for when I am trying to buy a handgun.

Thanks, 
Steven


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

FIRST:
Since you are unfamiliar with handguns in general, I recommend that you find a training class that will get you comfortable with the various types. Call your local gun shops or shooting ranges.

SECOND:
Fortunately there are a number of guns that will cover most of your needs decently. Many service type pistols will work as a carry, HD & range toy. Though they may not be ideal. The Glock 19 jumps to mind, as do S&W M&P series, and the XDs...the list goes on.


For you price range, I would look at Ruger, Glock, Springfield Armory XD series, Stoeger Cougar, Bersa and maybe the odd CZ. S&W Sigmas are definitely in your range, & some of the M&Ps may make the price cutoff as well. A lot will depend on the pricing available in your area.
For a true handgun novice, you might do well to consider a revolver. Your price range limits you in that regard, however. Various Taurus offerings fall in your range. Taurus tends to be controversial with regard to quality control, so I hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.

Stoeger Cougar would be a good choice for around $450. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money. They are available in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with all the above advice. Shoot as many as you can. 
I will recommend the Springfield XD9. I bought mine NIB for $425 a couple years ago. It is by far my favorite gun of the ones that I own and many others that I've have fired. Even when I bring new shooters with me to the range its the one I always let them shoot first. Everybody always loves it and anybody can shoot it very well. It's had no less than 5k rds through it without a single problem. It was my carry gun for the past couple years (just started carrying a CW9) and is still my bedside gun. I'll never get rid of it and highly recommend it to anybody.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

A couple of things:

1) Disregard "the feel". This is one of the most oft-mentioned decision points for choosing a hand gun, and it's silly. Heck, you don't know how to hold one yet, what do you know about "feel"/ Second, you get used to whatever you shoot, period. I hate how Sigs feel--too round. I shoot them well, and if that was what I had, I'd get used to it.

2) Pay attention to your access to the controls--safety mag dump, decocker, etc. Watch that the trigger is in a good location for your finger, not too close, not too far out, and allows your finger to press straight back.

3) Look at the height of the bore above your hand. The lower the bore sits, the quicker the gun will recover from recoil.

4) Look at the sights. They should be good quality and easy to see and use. If not, budget in enough for a replacement set and installation.

5) Consider caliber. 9mm is conventional, .40 will have a snappy recoil, and .45 will have a heavy push. The gun that you choose should be in a caliber that you can shoot well.

6) Consider the accessories. Can you find a holster for it, are mags expensive, how much is the ammo to run it, can you find the ammo easily, and finally, what about conversion kits for different calibers, different grips, and after market stuff like trigger parts, etc.

7) Ask a gun smith if he works on a lot of them. If you get "Oh yeah, I'm very familiar with that model", run.

Hope that helped!
Dan

Ps--consider upping your budget a bit. $50 or $75 more would get you into new country with most models!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Often folks look for a handgun that's to be used for target, range, hunting, etc, and try to find one that fits. I'd advise against it, you'll have to compromise on each use. You have different tools in your toolbox for different tasks. Your safe should be the same way. 

Pick the tool (gun) for the job you'd like to tackle first, maybe range work. Get a gun for that (I like a .22 or a full size 9mm.) Then move on to another.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

HK Dan said:


> 1) Disregard "the feel". This is one of the most oft-mentioned decision points for choosing a hand gun, and it's silly. Heck, you don't know how to hold one yet, what do you know about "feel"/ Second, you get used to whatever you shoot, period. I hate how Sigs feel--too round. I shoot them well, and if that was what I had, I'd get used to it.


I respectfully disagree. Depending on the size and shape of the shooters hand/hands, his physical strength etc., a gun that "feels" right in the shooters hand is part and parcel to good shooting. Look at the recent trend in offering different size backstraps, and the huge number of after market grips out there. Ok, so which one feels better to you pardner, a .45 Colt Single Action Army or a Springfield 1911? Guns are like gals (only less expensive), I like them to look good and feel good! Yeah, they all shoot well enough!
Eli :smt083


----------



## WINGFAN (Mar 7, 2010)

*which hand gun*



Steven/PA said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I came across this forum in my search for a handgun. I own a few firearms already, but no handguns. I have been interested in getting a concealed carry weapon and a home defensive/range handgun. I am torn on which application of handgun I am wanting first. I do not have any personal experience with any brands and am trying to figure out what I need to go rent at the range and try to shoot. As with anything you can spend tons of money on a gun, but I am looking to try to keep it no higher than $450. Doesn't mean that the gun has to cost that much, but I do not want it to go higher than that. I always hear about the big brands like Glock, Smith & Wesson, Springfield, etc...what should I be looking for when I am trying to buy a handgun.
> 
> ...


Steven, as you may already know it is what feels best in your hand and points naturally, what is good for one is not for another. That being said we can only recommend our experiences, I have a Springfield xd9 sc and its a breeze to clean accurate and have had it over a year without an issues. I started with a Ruger sr9 then gave it to my son. I also have a Sig P238 that is very accurate and is a good back up. You can get a sig for around 450 but I would not want to rely on a 380 I prefer a 9 mm. I am currently planning on getting my Kimber in a 45 soon but they are expensive. Gun directory.com has a great listing of pistols and public reviews. You can learn about specific problems on models. You didn't mention how you are going to carry. I carry my XD in a IWB cross breed holster without any problems. I looked for natural feel, dependability, company history of good customer service and most bang for the buck. Capacity... Good luck


----------



## Steven/PA (Jan 6, 2011)

I have narrowed it down to two guns that I really want to try out. I am looking hard at the Springfield XD9 sub compact and the Beretta Px4 sub compact. I have a friend that owns the Springfield and I am going to try to find a range that rents the Beretta. I think one of these guns will be the best of both worlds as far as a carry weapon and a range gun untill I buy a full size. I am going to eventually want a small pocket .380 (s&w bodygaurd, or ruger lcp) as well, but thats down the road


----------



## jkaod (Dec 8, 2010)

I have both a standard XD9 and a recently purchased XD9 sub-compact. Both are fantastic guns. Comfortable and easy to aim and shoot. If I were buying just one gun right now and planned on using it for CC, I'd get the sub-compact as it's obviously easier to conceal. You can conceal any gun, but the smaller gun is certainly easier and more comfortable to conceal. I think a 380 is just barely enough for personal protection, but cost of the ammo is very high compared to 9mm. The cost of ammo may stop some from shooting a lot, and as a new handgun owner, you need to shoot frequently to get very comfortable with your gun. My 13 year old son could easily qualify for a CC permit based on how he shoots the gun. It's that easy to shoot.


----------



## JaggedLittleKat (Jan 8, 2011)

*Question*

I have searched the web trying to narrow down clear answers. I am an older female living alone. I have a heart condtion. I have bad neighbors. I have a Taurus Ultra Light .38 I loved and a nearby range I go to a few times a year. I only like the gun if there is an intruder situation. I was having severe angina one night and was taken to the hospital by ambulance but because of arguing with medical staff, was thrown in the nut wing. A relative with a key came and took my gun and will not give it back. I guess what I am asking if is there a link for clear cut information on purchasing handguns when one has been a guest of a mental hospital? I am serious. I bought the Tarus at a gun show and remember that question on the state police form handed out. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

JaggedLittleKat said:


> I have searched the web trying to narrow down clear answers. I am an older female living alone. I have a heart condtion. I have bad neighbors. I have a Taurus Ultra Light .38 I loved and a nearby range I go to a few times a year. I only like the gun if there is an intruder situation. I was having severe angina one night and was taken to the hospital by ambulance but because of arguing with medical staff, was thrown in the nut wing. A relative with a key came and took my gun and will not give it back. I guess what I am asking if is there a link for clear cut information on purchasing handguns when one has been a guest of a mental hospital? I am serious. I bought the Tarus at a gun show and remember that question on the state police form handed out. Thanks for any advice.


Not an expert,* but much will depend on what the evaluting doctor wrote down*. If you were simply evaluated and relased with no further conditions, there may be no lasting impact. If you have not been diagnosed with any disqualifying issues (i.e. nothing that would cause the state to come take your guns), your property needs to be returned. * It is your property, and if you are still deemed competant* by all concerned medical personnel and/or proper authorities, then the continued withholding of you property may constitute theft. 
Contact a lawyer in your jurisdiction for further guidance if there is any grey area concerning the question of your competance. This is serious business and you want to get everything done right the first time.

Get your key back from the relative, or change the locks.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

In Indiana the form asks if you have ever been adjudicated (found by a judge) to be mentally ill. If you have no felonies, I don't see how they could turn you down. Ask a lawyer of course your best bet. Good luck.
Eli :smt1099


----------

